# Game #43 (1/26): Charlotte Bobcats @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Bobcats-Lakers Preview*
> 
> 
> The Charlotte Bobcats claimed one of their biggest victories the last time they faced the Los Angeles Lakers.
> ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

is odom coming off the bench tonite or is he starting???


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im guessing bench.. phil said he'll get something like 20-25 minutes i think.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers better win this one to avenge the loss when they played the Bobcats last time. It'll be great to see Odom back in action, no matter how many minutes he gets.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They better avenge this loss, If I am Phil and if the lakers are leading by 50 with 1 minute remaining, I won't pull out our starters out.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We need to stop Matt Caroll and let everyone else get theirs  jk...

PS. He had 27 on us last game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lamar is back and starting... im so excited.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Please stop the ****ing Pick and roll!!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> We need to stop Matt Caroll and let everyone else get theirs  jk...
> 
> PS. He had 27 on us last game.


Looks like he is going for another 27 point night.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Can we please just get it over with and trade for Carroll? Jeez.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

too many 2nd chance points.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man our defense has been too lacking lately.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

were goin to lose


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nah we're gonna win this one. kobe isn't even warmed up yet.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

afobisme said:


> nah we're gonna win this one. kobe isn't even warmed up yet.



Thats what I was going to say.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That was a bad call... GWallace pulled Lamar down then Lamar came back at him.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

3rd quarter is ours, this game is ours. I can feel it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Freaking Bobcats are annoying, they know they are not going to make play offs, why not try for a high draft pick instead.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

matt carroll is no joke


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate this ****ing referees, every game they try to screw the Lakers.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Walton is severely injured. Two months ago this would have made me cry but his game has come down alot and Evans game has been rising,


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Watching the referees, I want to slap them so hard, ****ing referees. They gives a jump ball when kobe is fouled by two guys.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We want to win or what?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sean May should be playing Football.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> We want to win or what?


In an interview, 8 of the lakers players said they dont like winning


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> In an interview, 8 of the lakers players said they dont like winning


Well at least there are still 4 Lakers want to win, oh wait, it takes 5 lol

I feel like we are back to the beginning of the season, Kobe & Lamar both turn it over like crazy. Damn, Kobe, Lamar & Bynum are combined 14 TOs, that gonna hurt my fantasy team:curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Woooooooooooooooow... wow


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

**** that, Kobe for 3


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

lmao kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****ing Kobe...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow. That was some horrible D by the Bobcats on the last play. Wiiiiiide open.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe can now score 2 more points to become the youngest player to reach 18,000... am I correct? Does he beat out Garnett?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

...and Mike Breen would say..........BANG!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Steez said:


> Woooooooooooooooow... wow


Hmph....The Lakers still need Kwame


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Carroll= ****ing garbage


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wtf are we doing out there?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers should be ashamed of themselves, after a 5 days rest loosing to one of the worst teams from the eastern conference at home.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

seriously...why are we so bad?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

why do we lose to the bobcats? The sad thing about this is we will probably beat the spurs on sunday.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we clearly lost to another team going no where in this league...this is pathetic


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phils strategy was a little bad, he should have brought Lamar off the bench because this is his first game coming from injury.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Frustrating....


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

I think Lakers should let Kobe plays the way he played last year whenever they faced a crap team.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If it wasn't for Maurice Evans Technical and Smush's Free Throw airball we should have won it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

umm...TRADE? plz?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

A couple of positives from this game...

We got Lamar Odom back, and he had good numbers for someone that has been out that long... 12 pts, 7 boards and 4 assists. Also, Drew played very well. 11 pts, 16 boards and 7 blocks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steez said:


> A couple of positives from this game...
> 
> We got Lamar Odom back, and he had good numbers for someone that has been out that long... 12 pts, 7 boards and 4 assists. Also, Drew played very well. 11 pts, 16 boards and 7 blocks.


Drew also ran into parker to cost a basket to put us down 3...he really looks like a kid in a mans game


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Benching Radman didn't make any difference either. The Lakers are lacking team defense.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Phils strategy was a little bad.


this seems to be a recurring theme for the lakers...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seriously, I can't digest this. I feel like puking. The feeling the worse than the feeling I got after the Christmas day loss.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bobcats own the Lakers. Quite sad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm honestly just completely ashamed with these guys. I don't know what to say.

I am astonished. We ****ing suck.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And what the hell was wrong with Kobe?

9 turnovers tonight. Jesus Christ.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I mean you guys are acting like we are a college team or something. Its not like we are that bad. Yes, our record looks bad but something like 8 of our 15 victorys have been against division leaders. We match up well with the Lakers other then Kobe being Kobe. If we had a top SG to draw fouls and get FT's we'd be a playoff team in the East (not much of a bold statement but it's true).

On top of that some teams just have trouble with lesser tier teams. Seems the Lakers struggle against the Bobcats. It's not like your season is over just because of one game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> I mean you guys are acting like we are a college team or something. Its not like we are that bad. Yes, our record looks bad but something like 8 of our 15 victorys have been against division leaders. We match up well with the Lakers other then Kobe being Kobe. If we had a top SG to draw fouls and get FT's we'd be a playoff team in the East (not much of a bold statement but it's true).
> 
> On top of that some teams just have trouble with lesser tier teams. Seems the Lakers struggle against the Bobcats. It's not like your season is over just because of one game.


It's not that it's the Bobcats...it's that we consistently lose to teams with "not so great" records, and it's pretty much one of the most frustrating things in regards to this team, if not, the most frustrating. 

I'm just glad we don't have to play the Bobcats in the playoffs...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

@ home loss to the Bobcat's? never would have thought that, but I've heard you guys talk about not getting up for lack-luster teams. Lamar looked alright his 1st time back....I like the 24/7 thing Kobe said before the game


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ's stupid rotation caused us this game. It was a very easy game to read. With Evans on the floor and his inablity to make perimeter jumpers, the Bobcats jammed the lane and shaded their defense to Kobe. Which essentially gave Kobe one option the pull up deep jumper. Kobe knew Okafor would challenge his drives and felton reach for the ball so he was stuck with carroll and Wallace over playing him on the wing. 

PJ never countered. He didn't bring in Sahsa or Vlad to open up the floor. 

The in another moment of stupidity he played Odom too many minutes he had nothing left down the stretch. 

defensively the cats spread us out with shooters and used felton to murder us in the pick and roll, Bynum wasn't guarding anyone he just stayed in the middle of the floor he wouldn't commit to guarding anyone which killed our rotations. 

Bynum's defense from mid 3rd to the end was Horrendous,once he picked up that 4th foul he stopped playing hard he did nothing. He gets foul paranoid and stays out of the action. 

Bad coaching and worse playing. 

Its time to put Vlad in the lineup. Its why we got him. Evans inability to consistently hit the jumper is gonna strangle the offense. With Walton down we need more Vlad at 3 and Sasha at 2 with Kobe at 3.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> I mean you guys are acting like we are a college team or something. Its not like we are that bad. Yes, our record looks bad but something like 8 of our 15 victorys have been against division leaders. We match up well with the Lakers other then Kobe being Kobe. If we had a top SG to draw fouls and get FT's we'd be a playoff team in the East (not much of a bold statement but it's true).
> 
> On top of that some teams just have trouble with lesser tier teams. Seems the Lakers struggle against the Bobcats. It's not like your season is over just because of one game.


Dude, not to be mean or anything, were a top tier team..and the bobcats are a lower team in the east...im sorry we should be winning these games


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we will beat the spurs today before our big east trip starts tuesday against my knicks


----------

